
Google Public DNS over HTTPS (DoH) Supports RFC 8484 Standard - el_duderino
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/06/google-public-dns-over-https-doh.html
======
LinuxBender
Has this RFC addressed issues around corporate users, (more) internal DNS
leakage, DHCP/WPAD/AD/Proxy-Pac configuration of DoH?

